
Ask HN: Should I create a COVID-19 impact survey? - matthodan
I thought it would be good to survey the HN community each week as COVID-19 plays out to track sentiment as we all face new challenges from COVID-19.  To that end, I was hoping to recruit the community to develop a list of questions.  Please respond with questions (must be multiple choice) that you would like included and upvote the best ones.  I’ll provide a few examples shortly, though anything is fair game.<p>If people think this is a good idea, please upvote the thread and add questions.  If this gets traction, I will post a survey with the highest ranked questions each Monday for several weeks to collect feedback.<p>If anybody has a good tech for hosting the survey, please send me a note on Twitter (@matthodan).  Otherwise, I’ll likely just use Google Forms.
======
matthodan
How much do you expect new sales bookings to change at your company in the
next quarter?

(A) Up >20%, (B) Up/Down 20% (C) Down 20-30%, (D) Down 30-50%, (E) Down >50%

------
matthodan
How much do you expect average early stage (Series A and B) venture valuations
to decrease in 2020 vs 2019?

(A) 0-10% (B) 10-20% (C) 20-30% (D) 30-40% (E) >40%

------
matthodan
What percent of your company’s workforce do you expect to be laid off next
week?

(A) Zero, we are hiring. (B) 0-10% (C) 10-20% (D) 20-30% (E) Over 30%

